# What's your favorite thing about mantises?



## The Wolven (Jan 28, 2022)

Personally I love when they'll just suddenly snap their head towards you and judge you like a cat. It's also cute when they'll wiggle their little arms when they want on you.


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 31, 2022)

I like that they're not needy and are fine with spending time alone. Same thing I like about cats. Dogs are just too much for me.

I also admire their strength and speed as hunters. If you sized them up a great deal, you would end up with dragons


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 1, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> I like that they're not needy and are fine with spending time alone. Same thing I like about cats. Dogs are just too much for me.
> 
> I also admire their strength and speed as hunters. If you sized them up a great deal, you would end up with dragons


I like it when you poke their abdomen and they'll look at your finger like it's the single most offensive thing on Earth.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 1, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> I like that they're not needy and are fine with spending time alone. Same thing I like about cats. Dogs are just too much for me.
> 
> I also admire their strength and speed as hunters. If you sized them up a great deal, you would end up with dragons


From Alien, 1979

Ash: You still don't understand what you're dealing with, do you? Perfect organism. Its structural perfection is matched only by its hostility.
Lambert: You admire it.
Ash: I admire its purity. A survivor... unclouded by conscience, remorse, or delusions of morality.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 1, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> From Alien, 1979
> 
> Ash: You still don't understand what you're dealing with, do you? Perfect organism. Its structural perfection is matched only by its hostility.
> Lambert: You admire it.
> Ash: I admire its purity. A survivor... unclouded by conscience, remorse, or delusions of morality.


If it moves, it is nom noms.


----------



## Synapze (Feb 1, 2022)

Easy to care for.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 2, 2022)

Synapze said:


> Easy to care for.


If they could make noise, you know full well they'd scream like cats at us for food.


----------



## Synapze (Feb 2, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> If they could make noise, you know full well they'd scream like cats at us for food.


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 3, 2022)

I like it when they observe their surroundings by looking all around and swaying back and forth. Its also really cool when they threat display.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 4, 2022)

Mystymantis said:


> I like it when they observe their surroundings by looking all around and swaying back and forth. Its also really cool when they threat display.


That's also one of the things I love as well. It's always interesting to see them be curious about their surroundings even if it is just to observe. I love it you can be doing literally nothing and their head will just snap towards you. When one of my _Otomantis_ does it, it's the cutest thing ever. It's like a little cat glaring at you.


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Feb 11, 2022)

I like when they sway to mimic a leaf. And stare at me.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 11, 2022)

KatieQuake111 said:


> I like when they sway to mimic a leaf. And stare at me.


It's always pure judgement.


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Feb 11, 2022)

Exactly!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> It's always pure judgement.


mine probably judge my constant singing, tendency to run around my rearing setup naked, and incessant consumption of diet coke! like if I run out of cold diet coke in the fridge I'll doordash a large from 7-eleven or mcdonald's...


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 12, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> mine probably judge my constant singing, tendency to run around my rearing setup naked, and incessant consumption of diet coke! like if I run out of cold diet coke in the fridge I'll doordash a large from 7-eleven or mcdonald's...


We all have our vices. Coffee is mine if you've noticed my mantises names. I can't go a day without at least 2-3 cups. Also running around your setup naked is entirely valid. The only reason I can't do that is because I still live with my family. 

Mantises are just bug-cats that live to judge us. Might as well have some fun while they do it.


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> We all have our vices. Coffee is mine if you've noticed my mantises names. I can't go a day without at least 2-3 cups. Also running around your setup naked is entirely valid. The only reason I can't do that is because I still live with my family.
> 
> Mantises are just bug-cats that live to judge us. Might as well have some fun while they do it.


I drink 8-20 cups of espresso a day

it started when my trauma made it hard to sleep so I compensated by drinking coffee, then I used coffee to suppress my appetite when my eating disorder first developed (fun fact if you go long enough without eating you stop feeling hungry)

now i'm a high-strung and stressed grad student who relies on caffeine just to function

i drank 3 espresso shots and then fell back to sleep just this morning!


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 12, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> I drink 8-20 cups of espresso a day
> 
> it started when my trauma made it hard to sleep so I compensated by drinking coffee, then I used coffee to suppress my appetite when my eating disorder first developed (fun fact if you go long enough without eating you stop feeling hungry)
> 
> ...


I occasionally drink entire pots of coffee just for the heck of it but woah dude. That's intense.


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> I occasionally drink entire pots of coffee just for the heck of it but woah dude. That's intense.


a full pot of coffee is 12 cups

that was me in my undergrad lol


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 12, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> a full pot of coffee is 12 cups
> 
> that was me in my undergrad lol


That explains the vibrating.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 16, 2022)

Figured I'd add this but I love when a mantis will suddenly snap their heads towards you like a demented owl.


----------



## agent A (Feb 16, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Figured I'd add this but I love when a mantis will suddenly snap their heads towards you like a demented owl.


even males trying to connect with females, which causes its own issues :lol:


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 16, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> even males trying to connect with females, which causes its own issues :lol:


Only in the mantis hobby.


----------

